# deterrants...?



## eauma1 (Jan 4, 2009)

my baby boy is growing up. he's about 7 months old now and i recently got a harness for him so he can go outside and play in the grass in our small yard.... im always with him when he has it on. he loves the harness too...probably cause it has a shiny clip. 
but anyway, back to my dilemma...
sadie always chews his harness whether its on or off...if its within his reach, he will be standing on it, picking it up and dragging it with him and eventually dropping it off the ledge (if he happened to be on his playpen at the time, which happend to be a low table). 
is there anything that i could put on the harness to stop him from wanting to chew it all the time? i have tried distracting him with treats, whistling and talking to him, and playing with some of his toys with him...
nothing works...!!
has anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Is it really a huge problem that he's playing with it?

I use an aviator suit harness on two of my tiels. One of them loves it and doesn't touch it the other one hates it and gnaws at it whenever it's on. I never really thought it was an issue. I figure that if Harl wants to run around he will, but if he's having fun attacking it then that's okay too as long as he's not distressed.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cockatiels are accustomed to the harnesses little by little. It's completely up to the individual bird how long it takes for it to get used to them. Some accept them straight away, some after a week of short, daily practices, and some will never accept them.


----------



## eauma1 (Jan 4, 2009)

okay...thankyou both for your info...
now that i really think about it, it doesn't really matter that he always chews it
i hope he gets used to it though...
thankyou for your help


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He probably will once he realizes it's something that'll get him outside (eventually) lol.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It might be a good idea not to leave it on his playpen. If he manages to chew it to a point where it will break that WILL be a problem.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

I have to agree that putting it elsewhere is probably a good idea. But honestly, I gotta go with Solace on this one-he's probably not playing in frustration, but the opposite, he's excited when he sees it


----------



## eauma1 (Jan 4, 2009)

okay, awesome...i shall keep it soemwhere else other thn his playpen
i went for another walk with him today and when i whistled at him and talked, he occationally looked up to see what all the fuss was about...then went back to chewing....
we'll get there, slow and steady


----------



## Lottieb87 (May 4, 2009)

YOU CAN GET LEADS FOR BIRDS  COOL  
Gosh I cant imagine Mojito letting me put one of those on him just yet I'd have no fingers or hearing left lol


----------

